# porgy fishing in Maryland



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Can we catch porgy in MD or Va ? When and where ?

Can we catch porgy in MD or Va ? When and where ?

THank you and You all have a happy holiday !


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

nicefishman said:


> Can we catch porgy in MD or Va ? When and where ?
> 
> Can we catch porgy in MD or Va ? When and where ?
> 
> THank you and You all have a happy holiday !


If you catch a porgy in MD it will be an accident. If you want
to target them then you need to head up North to NJ and above.


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

If you fish at Ocean city inlet, you may get it. It is not so rare.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

They used to catch porgy in the Bay, years ago....I mean *'years'*


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Talapia said:


> If you catch a porgy in MD it will be an accident. If you want
> to target them then you need to head up North to NJ and above.


you are 100% rt!!!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Talapia said:


> If you catch a porgy in MD it will be an accident. If you want
> to target them then you need to head up North to NJ and above.


Sorry my friend . I catch all I want in August , September and in to October in the back bays of OC . The only thing is , is that that most of them are too small to keep . As far as dinner plate size scup , you need to be much further offshore in the winter months and as you said , go north .


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> They used to catch porgy in the Bay, years ago....I mean *'years'*


haha how long ago milt?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

EugeneChoe said:


> haha how long ago milt?


Hey Eugene!!! How's school? Miss ya brother!

I mean when _I was a kid_ a long freakin' time ago , he was talking like they didn't catch them anymore. You had to get out in a boat down around Breezy Point and below.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

gumbo said:


> Sorry my friend . I catch all I want in August , September and in to October in the back bays of OC . The only thing is , is that that most of them are too small to keep . As far as dinner plate size scup , you need to be much further offshore in the winter months and as you said , go north .


Sounds like you said the same thing I did? Unless you are telling
the OP that he can target keepers in MD? Bottom line: If you want
to target keeper porgies then go North correct?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Go north for the big ones but I can usually catch enough legal size fish to make a nice dinner while fishing for bait spot with fishbites in the bay around the Verrazano Bridge in the late summer into the fall . In the 60's and 70's you could catch all you want on most headboats in OC and Delaware .


----------

